# iCloud invisible



## dydou25 (28 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, j’aurais une question sur l'espace de stockage iCloud

Je me suis créé un nouvel identifiant Apple car j’avais envie de reprendre tout depuis 0, sauf que dans mon espace de stockage iCloud j’ai 2 Mo de documents qui apparaît en orange (alors que j’ai rien du tout, ni sauvegarde ni rien) je précise que j’ai tout désactiver sur iCloud.

Ma question n’est pas de savoir comment libérer mon espace de stockage iCloud de 2 Mo, mais plutôt de savoir pourquoi cela apparaît sur mon nouveau compte, qu’est-ce qui est sauvegarder dans cet espace ? Alors que j’ai rien du tout pour l’instant.

Merci d’avance pour vos lanternes


----------

